# Yongnuo going after L lenses now?!



## ahsanford (Dec 21, 2017)

A 14 f/2.8L II knockoff, or is this just a re-badged RokiBowYang?

https://petapixel.com/2017/12/21/yongnuo-14mm-f-2-8-ultra-wide-angle-autofocus-lens/

(pic from article)

- A


----------



## andrei1989 (Dec 21, 2017)

interesting. it seems to be a different optical formula than the saymang or the canon 14mm lenses but the MTF charts look better on the samyang than on this one..


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 22, 2017)

More details here -- it has been announced:

https://photorumors.com/2017/12/22/yongnuo-yn-14mm-f-2-8-ultra-wide-lens-now-officially-announced/

Not the same optical setup, blade count or weight of the 14 f/2.8L I or II. This is a different animal.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> More details here -- it has been announced:
> 
> https://photorumors.com/2017/12/22/yongnuo-yn-14mm-f-2-8-ultra-wide-lens-now-officially-announced/
> 
> ...



The MTF charts are not impressive...... but you can bet that the price will be......


----------



## midluk (Dec 23, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> More details here -- it has been announced:
> 
> https://photorumors.com/2017/12/22/yongnuo-yn-14mm-f-2-8-ultra-wide-lens-now-officially-announced/
> 
> ...


They have an "Abnormal Dispersion Lens". I guess Canon would call that BR.


----------



## applecider (Dec 23, 2017)

Don I’m probably reading the MTF chart wrong but the YN looks like it is better than the canon. Of course what matters here is the coma, at least for Astro shooters.


----------



## sulla (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow, the optical similarity to Canon glass alone is... brazen

MTF is better in certain aspects and worse in others. If I read those lines correctly, astigmatism should be lower than in the Canon original


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 23, 2017)

sulla said:


> Wow, the optical similarity to Canon glass alone is... brazen



Only superficially, the internals are nothing like either the I or II canon lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 23, 2017)

The Canon 14mm f/2.8 is a old lens, and patents on the optical formula have probably expired, so anyone can use the formula. Manufacturing to the tight tolerances is another matter. A theoretical MTF value versus what is actually manufactured can be two totally different things.

I've had the Samyang lens, it was the worst lens I've ever owned, and that includes some pretty bad ones. Maybe it had theoretical high MTF, but the end product was junk quality.


----------



## applecider (Dec 23, 2017)

Mt. Spokane just noticed your avatar or whatever it is called is a 5-1500mm f1.0L IS Lens pretty special I am jealous, and want one (lens not the avatar).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 24, 2017)

applecider said:


> Mt. Spokane just noticed your avatar or whatever it is called is a 5-1500mm f1.0L IS Lens pretty special I am jealous, and want one (lens not the avatar).



There were only two made, I was lucky enough to find one at a estate sale for $25. The other one has never surfaced.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 24, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > Mt. Spokane just noticed your avatar or whatever it is called is a 5-1500mm f1.0L IS Lens pretty special I am jealous, and want one (lens not the avatar).
> ...



Ah the Honjo Masamune of avatars.


----------

